# Official Vossen Wheels Audi A6/S6/RS 6 (C6) Photo & Video Thread



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

We tried to bring this Audi RS6 Avant back to the states unsuccessfully as it made our hearts melt. With the highlight being our Vossen Forged VPS-309 wheels in Candy Red, you can see this beautiful Avant a mile away. This RS6 has also been tuned and features a custom wrap to further set itself apart from other wagons in Europe. We love the wagon scene in Europe and our European Distributor Eccentricall always has some serious heat for us to shoot and this was no different! As we finished wrapping up the shoot, we still can't wrap our heads around the fact we cannot buy these in the states. Audi, please bring them here and take our money!

RS6 Avant Full Feature
Audi RS6 on Vossen Forged VPS-309 Wheels

Eccentricall
HOME

Images
Vossen Wheels

*Audi why we no get these?!?!*









*Coordinate*









*Vossen Forged*









*Bagged and Fast*


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

​​​​​​​​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)




----------

